# Vizsla Voyeurism!



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We've had Haeden for almost 5 months now. I think it's been 5 months since I've gone to the bathroom by myself or had any sort of privacy. Last night I thought he was asleep when I got up and was proud of myself- then BAM! he bust through the door and looked at me like "what mom? You want some privacy? Is it OK if I sit here and wait?"

Vizsla voyeurism at its best.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

They never let you go to the bathroom on your own!! I feel your pain. If I don't lock it they're in there as Riley has figured out how to use the doorknob. Also, in the evening we will be sitting outside and Riley will position himself in the yard so he can stare at our neighbors through their windows. He watches them for hours. We call him our peeping tom.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Emily1970 said:


> They never let you go to the bathroom on your own!! I feel your pain. If I don't lock it they're in there as Riley has figured out how to use the doorknob. Also, in the evening we will be sitting outside and Riley will position himself in the yard so he can stare at our neighbors through their windows. He watches them for hours. We call him our peeping tom.


Right I have to put a brag here. My Mac stops cold at the stairs in our house. We made a decision early on that he would not be allowed upstairs in our house as that is where the bathroom and bedrooms are. I can now turn and run up the stairs and he stops cold and watches as he knows he isn't allowed up the stairs. So I have to say I have never gone to the bathroom with my V in the room.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

When I brought Willie home from the dog pound, in January, '09, his first owners had taught him to stay out of the bathroom. So when I went into my bathroom, he used to stop right at the doorway, sit politely, and wait for me. Unfortunately, I did not reinforce that training, and so now he only waits when I tell him to, but does not do it automatically, as before. I think the reason he likes to come in there with me is that when I'm on the "throne" he is at eye level with me, and it's the perfect opportunity to beg for pets -- not that he really has to beg for them. You know Vizslas, though. There is no such thing as too much affection! LOL! ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby went a step farther than voyeurism a couple of months ago, I'd just derobed to get in the bath and was leaning over to test the water when a cold nose hit me where the sun don't shine!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HA-Ha-Ha-ha-ha!! Bet that was quite surprising! ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Harrigab - I know exactly what you mean. Your post cracks me up bec it's comforting knowing I'm not the only one. 

But about the bathroom, when penny follows me in, we work on the sit command. Else, she'll stick her nose where it doesn't belong...or lick my boyf stream.  yuck!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Lots of LOL at harrigab Ruby's antics  ;D

Boris is really rude about sticking his snout up those personal part - none too fussy whether it is back or front (fortunately only when people have clothes on). When he did it to one of our neighbours the other day, the neighbour said to Boris " we don't know each other that well Boris!"

I am so pleased that a lot of you have company in the bathroom - mine is like grease lightening shooting in before I close the door, and sits down very pollitely and waits. No matter how quick I am he manages to slip in. Fortunately he isn't allowed upstairs so we have two bathrooms which are Boris free zones.

They are funny little dogs - so pleased my dane doesn't want to accompany me to the bathroom


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

It wasn't a few days that Haeden was home before he tried to stick his head through my boyfriend's legs while he was trying to go to the bathroom. We got a huge kick out of it and still laugh about it since our boy always stands between our legs when we're standing somewhere talking.

He has also tried to stick his head on our lap to get petted while one of us has been going to the bathroom. He never quite understands why we immediately push him away. Crazy pup!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby is a little more polite. She just looks in as I leave the door open since I work from home and alone during the day. Every once in a while she will peek her head in just to make sure I am there and then walk away. Of course when the hubby is home - we both close bathroom doors and she could care less.

I won't even go into detail of other private moments between my husband and I as it is too much info and don't want to turn this into an x-rated forum...LOL. All I can say is Ruby has to be crated during those times from past experience :-[


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nothing kills the the moment like "gotta put the dog in the crate. Hang on, hunny!" hahahaha


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Emily1970 said:


> They never let you go to the bathroom on your own!! I feel your pain. If I don't lock it they're in there as Riley has figured out how to use the doorknob. Also, in the evening we will be sitting outside and Riley will position himself in the yard so he can stare at our neighbors through their windows. He watches them for hours. We call him our peeping tom.


 you are right, i never get to the bathroom alone, even at 3 in the morning. Darcy even drinks from the sink taps.Two weeks ago I was laid in the bath minding my own business when all of a sudden Darcy ran into the bathroom and jumped into the bath...sad or what..


----------

